# Which option for this problem



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Here is SC we generally don't have to worry about tapes not drying due to the heat all year. But the winter this year has been brutal for us. Our guys have taped houses and came back the next day to put on the first coat like normal then skim when dry. Problem is the tapes arent fully dry due to the cold so things are starting to crack and delay shrink. I know the solutions to the problem but would like to get opinions on which option would be best. Here are my proposed solutions:

1. Have my finishers tape with 210 minute quickset.
2. prefill with quickset then tape as normal with A/P.
3. Tape all flats with FF and A/P.
4. Tape as normal with A/P but let it dry an extra day.

What I want to do is have my guys tape with the 210 minute, but change is hard to come by here. I just stocked a house with A/P and bags of 210 to tape with and explicitly told them to use the quickset but when we get there every bag of 210 is sitting there :furious:. I figure it isn't that big of a deal to tape with quickset when using a banjo but I know the couple guys that use a bazooka would walk off the job if they had to use quickset. Summer isn't that far away either which presents its own problems so I am thinking about switching to this system all year long.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Here is SC we generally don't have to worry about tapes not drying due to the heat all year. But the winter this year has been brutal for us. Our guys have taped houses and came back the next day to put on the first coat like normal then skim when dry. Problem is the tapes arent fully dry due to the cold so things are starting to crack and delay shrink. I know the solutions to the problem but would like to get opinions on which option would be best. Here are my proposed solutions:
> 
> 1. Have my finishers tape with 210 minute quickset.
> 2. prefill with quickset then tape as normal with A/P.
> ...


I would use mesh in the inside corners and butts ....then ff everything the mesh will keep the corners from cutting and it will dry faster then tape. for the tape coat I would use 90 and on the 2nd coat 45 and the last coat anything


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Sounds like the perfect time to have your guys give FF a go?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> I would use mesh in the inside corners and butts ....then ff everything the mesh will keep the corners from cutting and it will dry faster then tape. for the tape coat I would use 90 and on the 2nd coat 45 and the last coat anything


The corners will get paper regardless. I want to use as little quickset as possible while maintaining relatively the same system. Tricky one.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Philma Crevices said:


> Sounds like the perfect time to have your guys give FF a go?


 That is my 2nd best option I think. Only thing is I'm not sure how it will run out of a standard banjo? I know it runs fine out of the homax. Also I wouldn't use it in the corners because most all our jobs get hand wiped and finished.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Start writing contracts but just throw glue mud in so the zook dudes live with it also, line in contract states glue mud

Ask them if they have a problem with it to let you know before they start... so you have the option to hire a person who will use it

supply only glue mud and explain after you see the place taped with it you will bring topping mud

if you run just straight ap cracking is a part of that, we all know there are plenty of crackee,s on the jobsite


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

1. - heaters

I assume even SC has to have some heaters around. It's your #1 friend when cold and damp.


----------



## ARI (Jan 27, 2013)

I agree with Mudslingr some heat and a couple of fans


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

2 and 4 . We prefil with 40 and tape with taping mud. If it needs another day to dry let it dry or buy some electric heaters and fans. Does fuse make the mud dry faster? Or is there just less mud to dry?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Need heat, air movement, and a place for the moisture to go, I.e.dehumidifier(s) or open(just a crack) window. Regardless of what your finishing system is. 

If they use forced air, you can change the fan from "auto" to "on". That way the blower is always on, and circulates the air.

Is there power on-site or do you have to run a generator?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

chris said:


> 2 and 4 . We prefil with 40 and tape with taping mud. If it needs another day to dry let it dry or buy some electric heaters and fans. Does fuse make the mud dry faster? Or is there just less mud to dry?


I think it dries faster with fuse because the air can get to it. The moisture does not have to soak thru the paper tape.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

ARI said:


> I agree with Mudslingr some heat and a couple of fans


I got one last year and I like it...going to get two more!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Don't use 210, That's stuff is junk, Its chemical setting, So if it air drys a little before setting it drys brittle, 90min is better.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> Don't use 210, That's stuff is junk, Its chemical setting, So if it air drys a little before setting it drys brittle, 90min is better.


I got some 210 one time....and I dont know why 
if your going to tape coat 90 is all you need...I mix two bags at a time and I dont have a helper... well that's when I used duarbond on my tape coat now I use ap green or black led with FF


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

210 is not the answer, it may be a set but it will not dry any quicker. And as Caz said chalkiness is a very real possibility. If a setting compound starts to dry before setting its strength is gone. I won't use anything longer than 60 set here, I tried 90 once (in early spring) the next day I had to remove every tape. All I had to do was grab the end of the tape and pull.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Interesting about the 210 minute. I have personally never used it but I didn't want my guys having to worry about quickset setting up in their banjo's. I'm starting to lean toward the prefill everything first then tape method. May go with 90 minute though.... Anyone have experience running fuse out of a standard banjo?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Those awesome Mexicans can't find a solution for ya! :blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Those awesome Mexicans can't find a solution for ya! :blink:


yeah your the Meximan:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> yeah your the Meximan:blink:


I got his cure ! But I tellin till I get a burrito !!!:yes:


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

cazna said:


> Don't use 210, That's stuff is junk, Its chemical setting, So if it air drys a little before setting it drys brittle, 90min is better.



I think all hotmud/setting compound is the same. It just has different setting times. 
I would try and get some heat and air circulating. 
Maybe on the second day have your guys start spotting screws, taping boxes and doing some high work. Then by midday your tape will be dry enough to coat.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

thefinisher said:


> .... Anyone have experience running fuse out of a standard banjo?


I use Tradeset 90 through a Marshalltown tapeshooter with fuse, the only problem you'll get is if you don't thin the mix down enough, the tapeshooters a standard banjo with a bazooka wheel attached.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

did some humid climate work 90 mixed down to 70% 90 30% AP good hold no probs swinging a Bazooka
:yes:


----------

